# MTB-Termine 2007 / Nützliche Links



## Lux2 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
suche nützliche Links zu MTB-Veranstalltungen, 
überwiegend MTB-Marathontermine (Deutschlandweit) Regional darf es aber auch sein.


----------



## Lux2 (31. Oktober 2006)

erster Linktipp
http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/index.php?site=home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenrocks (9. November 2006)

Zweiter Link: http://www.sportident.com/sportident-deutsch/index.htm
 noch´n Link: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&menuid=288


----------



## BaSiS (11. November 2006)

der Kalender von BikeSportNews ist auch meisens ganz gut (glaub' noch nicht aktuell)


```
BikeSportNewsKalender
```


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (11. November 2006)

Link zum *GHOST-Sauerland-Marathon 2007*
-------------------------------------------
Ausrichter: DJK Grafschaft
Termin: 25. August 2007
Startzeit: 9:30 Uhr
Startgeld: 27,00 EUR
Ort: 57392 Schmallenberg - Grafschaft
Region: Hochsauerland
Bundesland: Nordrhein-Westfalen
-------------------------------------------
Strecken:
- 45 km
- 65 km
- 115 km
----------------------------------------------
Anmelden:
http://www.sauerland-marathon.com oder
http://www.mtb-grafschaft.de

Jeder gemeldete Fahrer kann an Gewinn-
spielen der Firmen FALKE, Krombacher, 
Sebamed, UVEX, Becel, Continental und 
Elite teilnehmen.
----------------------------------------------
Der *GHOST-Sauerland-Marathon 2007* ist ein
Lauf um die Bikesportnews-Marathon-Trophy.
Neue Site online ab Dezember 2007:
http://www.bikesportnews-marathon-trophy.de
----------------------------------------------
Der *GHOST-Sauerland-Marathon 2007* ist Lauf
um die Landesverbandsmeisterschaft NRW.
----------------------------------------------
Der *GHOST-Sauerland-Marathon 2007 *findet zu
Gunsten des Vereins _Kinderherzen retten_ statt.
Informationen dazu finden Sie ab Dezember 2006
auf unseren Internetseiten, sowie unter 
http://www.uniklinik-freiburg.de und
http://www.kinderherzen-retten.de 
----------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (11. November 2006)

Link zu den *Grafschafter MTB-Tagen 2007*

Ausrichter: DJK Grafschaft
Termin: 22./23. September 2007
Disziplin: MTB Crosscountry
Ort: 57392 Schmallenberg - Grafschaft
Region: Hochsauerland
Bundesland: Nordrhein-Westfalen
----------------------------------------------
Internet: http://www.mtb-grafschaft.de
----------------------------------------------
Anmelden: http://www.malkmus-timing.de
----------------------------------------------
Strecken:
- Lizenzrunde
- Hobbyrunde
- Trialsektionen (BDR NWS)
- Slalom (BDR NWS)
----------------------------------------------
Die *Grafschafter MTB-Tage 2007 *sind Bestand-
teil des iXS-NRW-Cups 2007 -> FINALE
Infos: http://www.mtb-nrw-cup.de
----------------------------------------------
Die *Grafschafter MTB-Tage 2007* sind Bestand-
teil der BDR Nachwuchssichtung 2007 -> FINALE
Infos: http://mtb.rad-net.de/?menuid=130
----------------------------------------------
Die *Grafschafter MTB-Tage 2007 *sind Lauf um 
die Hochsauerland-Kreismeisterschaft
----------------------------------------------


----------



## <MM> (17. November 2006)

14. Juli: Salzkammergut-Trophy

http://www.trophy.at


----------



## f-b-791 (17. November 2006)

Lux2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> suche nützliche Links zu MTB-Veranstalltungen,
> überwiegend MTB-Marathontermine (Deutschlandweit) Regional darf es aber auch sein.



Hallo, hier ist der Frank. wenn du Termine suchst für MTB Veranstaltungen.
gehe doch mal auf www.mtb-chemnitz.de dann dort auf das BDR logo und schon bist du bei allen Offiziellen Rennterminen. mfG Frank


----------



## Lux2 (8. Dezember 2006)

hallo alle zus.,
danke für die nützlichen links. obwohl ich ja schon mit ein paar mehr tipps gerechnet habe.
aber vielleicht liegt es ja auch an der jahreszeit... ;-)
gruss lux2


----------



## <MM> (8. Dezember 2006)

...wobei's derzeit ja noch richtig gut zum MTBiken geht - zumindest hier im föhnverwöhnten Inntal.


----------



## TransApennin (8. Dezember 2006)

Also, mein Rennkalender steht für´s nächste Jahr:

http://www.dirk-bozza.de/index.php?action=termine_2007

Bis auf den ein oder anderen CC-Termin ist das eigentlich alles soweit verifiziert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f-b-791 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo schaut doch einfach mal unter 

www.mtb-chemnitz.de

da gibt es ein super 24h rennen zum bestmöglichen Angebot.


----------



## Andreas Rüther (9. Dezember 2006)

Das highlight im Oktober!

www.langenberg-marathon.de:daumen:


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Dezember 2006)

Ein Termin, den man auf jeden Fall fix reservieren sollte.
Die deutschen Meisterschaften in St.Ingbert.
http://www.bank1saar-mtb.de/:daumen:   
und ein Rennen für die Vorbereitung im Frühsommer
http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/index.php
Und noch eine Extremveranstaltung, der Termin für 2007 steht allerdings noch nicht fest
http://www.alpencross.com/newsdetail.php?id=153&


----------



## Christer (9. Dezember 2006)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> Hallo schaut doch einfach mal unter
> 
> www.mtb-chemnitz.de
> 
> da gibt es ein super 24h rennen zum bestmöglichen Angebot.



Stell doch mal ein paar hoch auflösende Fotos von der Strecke, der Gegend und dem Start/Ziel & Fahrer Lager Bereich online. Dann kann man sich auch mal ein richtiges Bild von Gegend und der Strecke machen. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Molly (10. Dezember 2006)

http://www.challenge4mtb.de/


----------



## strecken-guru (10. Dezember 2006)

:hÃ¼pf: Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,
was fehlt  na klar der  
3. Schinder(hannes) MTB super Bike ganz vorne im HunsrÃ¼ck
und 2. Kids-Marathon
am 20.05.2007 in Emmelshausen
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/MTB06-A6_640x430.jpg


mit geringen Ãnderungen :

Wegen dem Wetter   
wir werden ein groÃes Zelt aufstellen, damit Ihr bei der Siegerehrung auch mal trocken bleibt 
kurze Strecke bleibt wie sie ist *34 km  790hms *
Halbmarathon mit neuem TeilstÃ¼ck damit fÃ¤llt der Gegenverkehr raus 
werden ca *64 km und 16oo hms*

Mehr Info ab Mitte bis Ende Jannur sobald unsere NEUE ONLINE- Anmeldung steht

Ach so eins noch *Die StartgebÃ¼hren*... 

*bleiben* wie im letzten Jahr  14,-â¬ 
inkl.Nudels, T-Shirt fÃ¼r die ersten 200 Anmeldungen, Starterpaket mit ...Ãberraschung und einem neuen noch schÃ¶nerem Pokal als im letzen JAhr...fÃ¼rdie ersten.
Bilder klar http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2 Radeln/Mountainbike/2.Schinder(hannes)/Ergebnisse/BILDER 


In diesem Sinne  

Der Weg ist das Ziel

die besten GrÃ¼Ãe vom Strecken-Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. Dezember 2006)

Bike around the Clock rund um die Schaumburg (bei Limburg/Lahn)
9.-10.6.2007

http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm


----------



## ratpack (11. Dezember 2006)

Hier gibt es schon mal 60 Renntermine. Wird ständig aktualisiert und ist werbefrei.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## roeb (11. Dezember 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Stell doch mal ein paar hoch auflösende Fotos von der Strecke, der Gegend und dem Start/Ziel & Fahrer Lager Bereich online. Dann kann man sich auch mal ein richtiges Bild von Gegend und der Strecke machen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> SR



Also ich wohne gleich da, und das ist quasi ein Teil meiner Hausstrecke, wirklich tolle Strecke. Ich werd morgen mal paar Bilder machen und in meine Galerie stellen.


----------



## Beach90 (12. Dezember 2006)

Auf meiner HP (siehe Signatur) habe ich ca. 30 Rennen in NRW und RLP aufgelistet 

Max


----------



## Grunz (30. Dezember 2006)

Hier zwei weitere interessante Veranstaltungen:

www.ruhrbike-festival.de

www.p-weg.de


----------



## Splash (30. Dezember 2006)

Nutscheid Megabike (voraussichtlich 11./12.8.)
http://www.nutscheid-megabike.de


----------



## Bike_RR (31. Dezember 2006)

für Österreich:
- www.radmarathon.at


----------



## wallberg (5. Januar 2007)

*www.mtb-festival.de*

Der Tegernseer Bikemarathon am Alpenrand 50km südlich von München zwischen Rosenheim und Bad Tölz!


----------



## Giom (13. Januar 2007)

hier noch eine sehr übersichtliche seite:
http://www.joko-mtb.de/mtb_service/mountainbike_marathon_rennen.html#august schweiz


----------



## Wellblech (16. Januar 2007)

im Main-Tauber-Kreis

www.12Stundenrennen.de

4. Külsheimer 12.Stunden-MTB-Rennen

14.07.07, 09.00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (6. Februar 2007)

Weiß jemand wo und wann die BaWü-Meisterschaften im CC 2007 statt finden?

Hab leider nirgends was gefunden.


----------



## Ivan123 (14. Februar 2007)

War der Link schon??? Spreewaldmarathon: 

http://www.spreewaldmarathon.de/index.php


----------



## npeick (19. Februar 2007)

Termine für München und Umgebung findest Du unter www.mtbevent.de


----------



## f-b-791 (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen wir das Team Heavy 24 freuen uns über die zahlreichen Anmeldung für unser 24h MTB Rennen, macht weiter so. 

Startgebühren von nur 40,- Euro pro Person giebt es sonst nirgendwo, dazu eine Wunderschöne, abwechslungsreiche Strecke.  Anmeldungen und Informationen unter

www.mtb-chemnitz.de

Wir freuen uns über jeden Fahrer, dieses Rennen wir ganz groß 2007, 2008, 2009....u.v.m. , 

mfG  euer Heavy 24 Team


----------



## gerald_ruis (25. Februar 2007)

*E I N L A D U N G zur*
*14. Cross Country Spessart Tour am 05./06. Mai 2007*




*




*
*Die Strecke(n):* 
ca. 32 km & 700 Hm (Start 9:00 - 9:15 Uhr) 
ca. 64 km & 1.400 Hm (Start 8:00 - 8:15 Uhr)
Singel Trails, Feld & Wanderwege, Schotter 





*Und das Beste:* Nur 6,- Startgeld inkl. Verpflegung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Viele weitere Infos:* *Das Event im Mai 2007*





Auf gehts in den Spessart ....


----------



## Wellblech (25. Februar 2007)

Servus Lux2,

    fahr doch mal zum www.12Stundenrennen.de

    Hat dich das 12 Stundenfieber gepackt kommt man
    immer wieder nach Külsheim (Baden).

    Geringes Startgeld und dafür 12 Stunden supergute
    Verpflegung.

    Viele Starter sprechen vom Besten MTB Rennen  
    Deutschlands und kommem immer wieder.


----------



## Splash (25. Februar 2007)

*24h/Balduinstein* 09./10.06.2007
http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm
30â¬/Teilnehmer -> gÃ¼stiger habe ich noch kein 24h-Rennen gesehen

Zu dem Rennen gibts hier auch n Fred -> geniesst eigentlich einen sehr guten Ruf


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (25. Februar 2007)

Also die CC Spessart Tour kann ich nur empfehlen. Super Strecke und Verpflegung.


----------



## gfm_eisenhauer (25. Februar 2007)

redpulse.de

(Kiedrich Marathon )

ca. 11Euro pro Teilnehmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (27. Februar 2007)

Hi!
Der 8. Harzer MTB- Event findet am 19 + 20. Mai 2007 in Altenau/Harz statt.
Die Fa. Stevens ist im diesem Jahr neben der Volksbank- Arena Harz der neue Sponsor!
 Am 19. Mai CC- Lizenz und Hobbyrennen sowie am 20. Der MTB- Marathon Lizenz und Hobbyklassen
Mehr unter www.mountainbike.harz.de


----------



## gerald_ruis (2. März 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Also die CC Spessart Tour kann ich nur empfehlen. Super Strecke und Verpflegung.


 
Hi Jürgen, danke für das Kompliment - hört man gerne


----------

